# Old Spice dupe?



## dillsandwitch (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there one or is it just Bay Rum? I would like to make DH some but I have no idea and when I do a Google search all I come up with is a discontinued line of of spice clones.

TIA
Dill


----------



## LBussy (Apr 15, 2015)

Bay Rum <> Old Spice.  There are clones out there and one of the better AS's is an Old Spice remake out of India I believe.  So, someone makes the FO's.  I can't think of an FO that recreates it but by replying I am assured of knowing when someone answers.


----------



## dneruck (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know about the original but Nature's Garden Candles has a dupe of Old Spice Swagger called Knock Out and one of Glacial Force called Glacier Falls. You can find their Designer Dupes Chart under the Fragrance Oil menu.


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2015)

You can create your own dupe by blending 1 part sandalwood FO to 1 part allspice EO


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is a Moonworks dupe of Dark Knight on Fragrance Buddy, I haven't tried it yet, but have tried six or seven of the Moonworks dupes, and the scent retention is amazing.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 15, 2015)

I should have mentioned Dark Knight was AKA as Bay Rum


----------



## LBussy (Apr 15, 2015)

lsg said:


> You can create your own dupe by blending 1 part sandalwood FO to 1 part allspice EO


It's definitely close, but not quite real "Old Spice" - at least not the classic scent.  I really hope someone is making a good one.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 15, 2015)

Oregon Trails Soaps carries the original-type scent of Old Spice. I've been using it for years and it's spot-on to the original. My dad used to wear the original Old Spice, and until my sin fell in love with ThePerfectMan FO from NG, it was his go-to scent as well. It behaves very ornery in CP, so I HP it.

IrishLass


----------



## bonnyny (Apr 15, 2015)

Save on Scents also carries a dupe: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203198 which my Dad loves. Will have to try Oregon Trails! Thank you, IrishLass!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 15, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Oregon Trails Soaps carries the original-type scent of Old Spice. I've been using it for years and it's spot-on to the original. My dad used to wear the original Old Spice, and until my sin fell in love with ThePerfectMan FO from NG, it was his go-to scent as well. It behaves very ornery in CP, so I HP it.


Ordered!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh to live in america. I will have to check out what international shipping is like


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

I love the original old spice on my hubby, I keep sniffing,lol. I am so buying this FO today, this will be my first FO. Hope the scent lingers a while after washing unlike all the EOs. 
Any suggestions on CPing with it like acceleration, discoloring, water discounts or full water and the soaping temps? I generally soap at 100-110 F and water at 30% oil weight.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I love the original old spice on my hubby, I keep sniffing,lol. I am so buying this FO today, this will be my first FO. Hope the scent lingers a while after washing unlike all the EOs.
> Any suggestions on CPing with it like acceleration, discoloring, water discounts or full water and the soaping temps? I generally soap at 100-110 F and water at 30% oil weight.


 
This FO is an ornery one for me in CP, so I normally HP it, but it can be CP'd..... if a few adjustments are made. To explain, the one time I was able to CP it without it acting up on me was when I CP'd it using a 31% lye concentration and a FO usage rate of .3 oz. ppo. The batch was actually a shaving batch (one of the last times I made a 100% NaOH hard-puck version of my formula, actually), and it was soaped with lots of tallow and hard butters. I soaped when my fats were at 126F/52C, and my lye was just slightly warm to the touch (I guestimate about 100F/38C). 

This is basically how I did it: I stick-blended my FO into the heated fats, and then I _hand-stirred_ in only 1/2 of my lye solution at first. No A. 

Then I _hand-stirred_ in my small amount of tetrasodium EDTA solution. Still no A. 

Then I _hand-stirred_ in the remainder of my lye solution. Still no A. 

I continued hand-stirring all the way to trace, which actually took a whopping 10 minutes, which for me akin to taking 'forever'. lol 

Not once was my stick-blender employed except for that one time when I used it to mix the FO into my heated fats. 

It soaped beautifully for me, and the strength of the scent in the finished soap was actually at a pretty good level to my nose, although it did become fainter over time compared to when I use .7 oz ppo. 

I have a few pucks of this batch left (it was made just a little over 1 year ago) and the scent is still detectable, but only barely. It sticks around much better at .7 oz ppo, but it A's for me at that level, which is why I normally HP it. Maybe one of these days I'll try CPing a sample batch at .5 oz ppo in the same above manner and see what happens.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

Not to derail, but English Leather FO's anyone?  I used to always buy this for my dad when I was younger.  I have tried tons of straight leather FO's, but - while nice (I like the smell of leather) they do not have the fragrancy part, which he likes.  Straw in the wind, but this is a good place to throw one.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you IrishLass, you are awesome!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Not to derail, but English Leather FO's anyone?


 
I've never tried it, but SaveOnScents has one: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/1315



IrishLass


----------

